# 120lb braid and new rig?



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

With warmer temps fish should be moving into the shallows thinking about trying some 120lb braid and my new rig, any opinions on rods to use or rigging suggestions?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You need a nice braided rope and a 27ft sport craft with twin 350's.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Try an extra heavy 6' rod to enable better penetration into their backs on the sweep, and you can drag them on to the bank faster, before no one is any wiser...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

wow back to the 70's and salmon fishing on the chagrin I see ....lol
or you could put some feathers on it and make a streamer out of it and hit the spawners ...lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Runnin a bead I see...good spring choice


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

200mm chartreuse bead


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> 200mm chartreuse bead


These must be the steelhead living near Chernobyl


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

a bead,I thought it was a tennis ball lol..............


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> View attachment 232943
> With warmer temps fish should be moving into the shallows thinking about trying some 120lb braid and my new rig, any opinions on rods to use or rigging suggestions?


 Pick up a used 12wt fly rod on ebay...


----------

